# Blucky modification



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

So, northrad on youtube had a modified blucky that actually made it look pretty good, and, well, not so crappy. 5 things are needed to be changed. New skull head. Extend Neck. Extend spinal column. Airbursh in detail and corpse the joints.
Here is a link to my youtube sort of 'how-to' on what I did.






What do you all think ?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

all i get is a bunch of boxes and shapes


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A full on replacement of the skull helps alot and helps the over all scale of the guy. I really like your extension method for the back bone. That helps get the height up to something less child like. I have used the latex and panty hose method on these guys and it works well. 
Thanks for sharing you methods. Bluckys need all the help they can get.

Conan, the barbarian ,


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Why is there not a DIY to improve these?? Does my search ability suck? I saw one to improve the hands/feet, I have yet to see one for the spine extension. These REALLY do suck, but once this/these modifications are done (with a skull transplant) they don't look half bad with some corpse treatment.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.spookylake.com/corpsing_a_blucky.htm

There ya go Kraken. Most places that have how-tos will have something.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

[email protected] forgot about this one. Ok, there is actually a good one out there....^.....


----------

